
Guy Who 'Hates To Be A Curmudgeon' Explains Why Buying Summly Makes No Sense - pclark
http://www.seattlepi.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Guy-Who-Hates-To-Be-A-Curmudgeon-Explains-Why-4385108.php
======
unclebucknasty
So, issuing valid critiques of this acquisition is tantamount to crying,
meanwhile the defense of the purchase basically boils down to:

1\. Big names invested (a bit circular, no?)

2\. Marissa wanted to make those big names happy (why? So they'll be willing
to foist some other overpriced deals on her? Isn't she the one holding the
checkbook?)

3\. She wanted a "good-looking spokesperson" (is a rebuttal even needed for
this one?)

4\. Lots of press. (Acquiring a worthwhile company can do the same...and
_good_ press to boot. Is this American Idol or a publicly traded company
trying to devise a cogent, technically sound turnaround strategy?)

5\. Marissa said she wants to acquire mobile and, well, this is mobile. (Well,
that certainly checks out. Nothing to see here)

The article then closes by stating that the company probably isn't worth $30
million, which makes this a good deal for D'Aloisio. Yeah, no kidding.

I'm not sure an article can get any dumber or more pointless.

If the goal is to paint legit criticism as jealousy or crying, then the author
should at least bring a valid counterargument.

